# Recording 622 Material to a PC Hard Drives



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't know if this is the right forum to ask this...... but, anyone had any experience yet with recording 622 HD material to PC hard drives? If so, what tools and/or process are you using to accomplish this?


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

LaserMark4 said:


> Don't know if this is the right forum to ask this...... but, anyone had any experience yet with recording 622 HD material to PC hard drives? If so, what tools and/or process are you using to accomplish this?


I would like to do this also. I don't want to crack the encryption or share the stored shows. I just want more storage capacity. It would be great if Dish would support and external USB drive to store and retrieve shows and movies from. I would buy a lot more HD pay per view if that were possible.

My two cents,


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

We are all waiting and hoping that Dish will enable the USB port to allow external storage. At this point I think their focus is on getting the new 622s into the market and solving its current issues. I personally wouldn't expect anything until at least next fall. They have too many fish to fry with the current system and any bugs it has to add another feature that is likely to have its own set of bugs. 

..Doyle


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

How about coming off the component/HDMI into some super video card in the PC? Is there any card out there that's digitizing HD these days, and would that work?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LaserMark4 said:


> How about coming off the component/HDMI into some super video card in the PC? Is there any card out there that's digitizing HD these days, and would that work?


Aja offers their Xena 2k capture card that retails for about $2,900. It requires four lane PCIe. I would imagine that it would also need a hardware assisted RAID in the terabytes for the initial capture.

There are some less expensive capture cards, but most seem to be limited to grabbing individual frames and not real-time video. Since you don't have deck control over the DVR, this is probably not an option.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

LaserMark4 said:


> How about coming off the component/HDMI into some super video card in the PC? Is there any card out there that's digitizing HD these days, and would that work?


It would work. You would need a video capture card that takes Component or HDMI and can save the full HD res. Not sure if such an animal exists yet.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

What do you want to record. If you just want to record and archive OTA material you can get an HD-TV card such as My-HD to record it on your PC. I think that you can also capture Component Video with it.


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

AFAIK you could use the Nextcom wireless r5000-hd to record a live stream off of your 622 to your PC. You could not pull off pre-recorded content though.


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

wingnut1 said:


> What do you want to record. If you just want to record and archive OTA material you can get an HD-TV card such as My-HD to record it on your PC. I think that you can also capture Component Video with it.


I live in a semi-rural area in CO and cannot get the Denver OTA channels. The HD from the 622/Dish, however, is super quality (has all the Denver locals) and I keep archiving some great material--especially the HD Rave concerts that are starting to accumulate. But I'm quickly running out of room, and wanting to off load to several large drives I have on my business systems.

Live stream would be good, but would certainly have to baby sit and coordinate the process-- it would ultimately be nicer to just off load from the 622.

Thanks for the suggestions-- I'll check out some of the suggested PC cards and do some more searching.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't know if they are going to offer it on the 622, but on the 942 they are supposed to let you hook up an external hard drive through the USB port to archive content on. You would only be able to play it on the receiver that you recorded it on and would have to load it back on the units hard drive to watch it. This sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

LaserMark4 said:


> Live stream would be good, but would certainly have to baby sit and coordinate the process-- it would ultimately be nicer to just off load from the 622.


Actualy the r5000-hd includes PVR software for your PC. The people who regularly use it on avs-forums seem to be pretty happy with its standalone functionality.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

This is an old thread and I don't know if anyone is still subscribed, but there is a way, albiet cumbersome, to record to your computer HDD. I do it all the time.

You will need a TV that has something like "monitor out" ports, usually these are RCA jacks. Then you will need something called an analog capture card in your computer. They may also make digital cards, but mine is for analog TV signals. From there, you use whatever software that you care to use to view and/or edit the material, usually stored as an .AVI or .MPEG file.

I use this method to record my favorite old movies and then remove the commercials and burn them to DVD.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

LaserMark4 said:


> Don't know if this is the right forum to ask this...... but, anyone had any experience yet with recording 622 HD material to PC hard drives? If so, what tools and/or process are you using to accomplish this?


This might do what you are looking for:

http://www.nextcomwireless.com/r5000/products.htm

Mr. Aroid


----------



## Kirk_K (Jul 6, 2006)

mraroid said:


> This might do what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.nextcomwireless.com/r5000/products.htm
> 
> Mr. Aroid


WOW isnt this like a 500 dollar program?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

$550 to modify a ViP-622 DVR (plus shipping). $500 might be worth it on a ViP-211 or other non-DVR (since it adds DVR functions to a non-DVR unit). You would have to check with the company to see if this taps the video streams 'live tuned' or on playback on a DVR. If it taps 'live tuned' you would _not_ be able to dub programs.

_A reminder that most people don't own their 622's. This would certainly violate your warrantee and lease terms. READ the terms of your lease before even considering such modifications._


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

At team summit E* announced the ability to move content from the 622 to a usb hard drive for storage. You will be limited to only being able to store the data and will have to move it back to the "same" 622 for playback. This feature is supposed to be comming sometime in the fall. When asked about being able to bring the content into a pc we were told the program content providers will not allow this so E* has to put in protections to prevent digital copying to the PC. 
For those that own their 211 or 622 the R5000 seems to be the only choice at this time to record encoded content. 
If you record through the HDMI port, the content is uncompressed and will be about 1.4Mbps. To get it to tape or disc a good encoder with look ahead will be required and they are not very cheap. So this is not a very good option for most folks.

Wayne


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

James Long said:


> $550 to modify a ViP-622 DVR (plus shipping). $500 might be worth it on a ViP-211 or other non-DVR (since it adds DVR functions to a non-DVR unit). You would have to check with the company to see if this taps the video streams 'live tuned' or on playback on a DVR. If it taps 'live tuned' you would _not_ be able to dub programs.
> 
> _A reminder that most people don't own their 622's. This would certainly violate your warrantee and lease terms. READ the terms of your lease before even considering such modifications._


From what I've read this is "live tuned" only. It will not allow the video stored on disk to be transferred.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... I should have read their website closer:Note: Can only capture live transmissions from the 622 DVR. Extraction (capturing programs from the internal drive) is not possible.​(That does make it easier to discuss since this forum has a rule: "(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited.")


----------



## Velobard (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I'm a complete noob here and admittedly ignorant about most of the tech stuff here, but can't you do this if you have a Pocketdish, just transfer the movies to it? You can hook that up to the TV for playback. I haven't tried this, but it seems like if you have content on your Pocketdish, you ought to be able to transfer it from there to a PC for storage if you want. A bit of a pain, but it might be one solution. 

I bought the Pocketdish AV402E just in time to get the rebate, not so much to watch videos, but mostly to have an MP3 player and 20 gig external storage drive for just $99.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Velobard said:


> OK, I'm a complete noob here and admittedly ignorant about most of the tech stuff here, but can't you do this if you have a Pocketdish, just transfer the movies to it?


You can indeed transfer the movies to a PocketDish.


> You can hook that up to the TV for playback.


You can certainly do this too.


> I haven't tried this, but it seems like if you have content on your Pocketdish, you ought to be able to transfer it from there to a PC for storage if you want.


You cannot transfer DVR recorded movies off of the PocketDish; only on. I kinda doubt that they do HD content at all.


----------



## Velobard (Jun 26, 2006)

harsh said:


> You can indeed transfer the movies to a PocketDish.You can certainly do this too.You cannot transfer DVR recorded movies off of the PocketDish; only on. I kinda doubt that they do HD content at all.


So when you view the Pocketdish as a drive in Windows Explorer, the movies don't appear as files?

Since I don't have a DVR yet, the only videos I've viewed on my AV402E are one's that I converted and transfered from my computer. I would have thought movies transfered from a DVR would appear in the folder right along with those.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Velobard said:


> So when you view the Pocketdish as a drive in Windows Explorer, the movies don't appear as files?


They do not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lbeck said:


> This is an old thread and I don't know if anyone is still subscribed, but there is a way, albiet cumbersome, to record to your computer HDD. I do it all the time.


This is not what we're talking about. The desire is to archive the original digital content, not a poor SD analog dub. The method that you suggest does some really horrible things to High Definition programs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would rephrase a little : 
_Extraction (capturing programs from the internal drive) is not possible_ now. At least we don't have knowledge about the process.


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

mraroid said:


> This might do what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.nextcomwireless.com/r5000/products.htm
> 
> Mr. Aroid


wow! that sounds quite expensive! i simply use plextor pvr (eye tv). there are model for windows & mac. ( have a mac!-so the plextor convert pvr is used).

http://www.plextor.com/english/products/product_dcv.html 
i use this to record on my powerbook & then i edit the commercials. it has mpeg2 & mpeg4 encoding. i got mine from newegg for less. i'm satisfied with it. it simply connects from the reciever. i have also been able to take programs stored on the reciever hard drive & burn them to dvd 
:grin:


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

http://www.plextor.com/english/products/product_dvc.html

sorry error


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Cocoatreat said:


> wow! that sounds quite expensive! i simply use plextor pvr (eye tv). there are model for windows & mac. ( have a mac!-so the plextor convert pvr is used).
> 
> http://www.plextor.com/english/products/product_dcv.html
> i use this to record on my powerbook & then i edit the commercials. it has mpeg2 & mpeg4 encoding. i got mine from newegg for less. i'm satisfied with it. it simply connects from the reciever. i have also been able to take programs stored on the reciever hard drive & burn them to dvd
> :grin:


This is NOT an HD solution. All you get is SD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Plus degradation after two totally unneeded conversions .


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

sorry...wrong solution.......
have you tried this program?

http://www.blazevideo.com/


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

or this one?

http://store.snapstream.com/tvtunercards-hdtv.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For OTA - yes, for satellite signal - NO.


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

HD_Wayne said:


> At team summit E* announced the ability to move content from the 622 to a usb hard drive for storage. You will be limited to only being able to store the data and will have to move it back to the "same" 622 for playback. This feature is supposed to be comming sometime in the fall. When asked about being able to bring the content into a pc we were told the program content providers will not allow this so E* has to put in protections to prevent digital copying to the PC. Wayne


Am I reading this correctly? Eventually, I will be able top move stuff from the 622 DVR to an external drive for storage, having to move it back to the 622 to view it later. That sounds great to me. Other than being abe to view from the external drive, suits my purposes just fine.


----------



## Mx_Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

The way I'm going to do this is (receive the 622 on Saturday): I have a lifetime tivo, so I'll record on the 622, use the tivo to copy the material (dumb vcr) and then use tivotogo.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> This is not what we're talking about. The desire is to archive the original digital content, not a poor SD analog dub. The method that you suggest does some really horrible things to High Definition programs.


Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm somewhat of a videophyle myself, but am not fully integrated into the HD scene. I got the 622 for the DVR capabilities, and figure that I eventually will have big-screen HD in the future. Right now, my digital (but not HD) 55-inch PTV is TV1 and my upstairs 27 CRT set is HD, but TV2 and doesn't get HD from the 622. The scenario that I described of going to my HDD (hard disk drive) via an analog capture card has not been tried with HD programming, but for SD it works great. I can't tell the difference from the original broadcast. If it _does_ work for HD it would of course provide only SD through the analog capture card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your conclusion about PQ after additional A->D->A conversion by your cheap analog capture card sadly show one more time how poor original PQ of SD channels, how low that bit rate what sat companies provide to customers for they money .


----------



## seversuave (May 17, 2006)

I have a new Dell PC with Windows XP Media, 400 GB HD and was hoping to offload some 622 content that I want to keep onto DVDs. I have routed the S video feed from TV1 along with RCA jack audio through a Marantz receiver, then to the TV tuner card of the PC. I managed to transfer a movie from the 622 to the PC last week. Then I burned it onto DVD. Worked like a charm. I would guess that HD content would never be able to be copied like that, just SD. The largest pocketdish says that it is compatible with Windows PC. Does that mean I could easily transfer content from 622 to Pocketdish, then on to the PC? Sounds like it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry. The only way to offload video from the Pocketdish is to play it or delete it (depending on the meaning of the word).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

seversuave said:


> Does that mean I could easily transfer content from 622 to Pocketdish, then on to the PC? Sounds like it.


You can play a program from the PocketDish into the PC using the RCA out. This function is disabled for Macrovision protected content, however.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

bobrap said:


> Am I reading this correctly? Eventually, I will be able top move stuff from the 622 DVR to an external drive for storage, having to move it back to the 622 to view it later. That sounds great to me. Other than being abe to view from the external drive, suits my purposes just fine.


That is the way I understand it will work when released. FYI Maxtor has on their web site a USB/Firewire external 1 Terrabyte drive. RAID1 available also.

One thing to keep in mind is what if your receiver goes bad and has to be sent in for service and they return a different unit. All the content you have externally stored may not be playable unless E* has had the forsight to think out a solution to this problem.

Wayne


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HD_Wayne said:


> That is the way I understand it will work when released. FYI Maxtor has on their web site a USB/Firewire external 1 Terrabyte drive. RAID1 available also.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is what if your receiver goes bad and has to be sent in for service and they return a different unit. All the content you have externally stored may not be playable unless E* has had the forsight to think out a solution to this problem.
> 
> Wayne


Last "word" was that archived files off the 622 would be accessible on any VIP tied to your account, but as we all know that could easily change.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since it is an unreleased feature it is all speculation how it will actually function when it is released.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> Since it is an unreleased feature it is all speculation how it will actually function when it is released.


I thought speculation was the name of the game here.

Without speculation, half the posters would have nothing to gripe about.


----------

